
Slate, now 20 years old, reflects on the value of taking the long view - iamjeff
http://www.niemanlab.org/2016/09/slate-now-20-years-old-reflects-on-the-value-of-taking-the-long-view-and-not-chasing-digital-media-trends/
======
dotcoma
Oh, it's always great to be "money no problem"!

